#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  eCommerce with woo commerce ;WordPress plugin & what is it ?

## Wondergirl

Woocommerce is a free WordPress plugin that adds 
eCommerce functionality to your wordPress website so you can have an online store .
With just a few clicks, your WordPress website turns into a fully functional e-commerce website .
guys !!
*What does woocommerce Do ?*

----------


## Moana

> Woocommerce is a free WordPress plugin that adds 
> eCommerce functionality to your wordPress website so you can have an online store .
> With just a few clicks, your WordPress website turns into a fully functional e-commerce website .
> guys !!
> *What does woocommerce Do ?*


WooCommerce is a free eCommerce plugin that allows you to sell anything, beautifully

----------


## Wondergirl

> WooCommerce is a free eCommerce plugin that allows you to sell anything, beautifully




Hi shivani ,


*Really i don't know what is woocommerce, Thank you for your feedback
*

----------


## focosolar24

Woocommerce is a plugin used with Wordpress (make websites and blogs) to sell online. Lot of people use it.

----------

